# Fehler



## hechtcroissant (25. Februar 2009)

hi leute,wollte mal fragen wie viele fehler man in bayern
in der fischerprüfung machen darf?????#c??????
??|kopfkrat12|kopfkratoder|kopfkrat15|kopfkrat??

thx.


----------



## duck_68 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fehler*



> 5.2 Wie wird geprüft?
> Die Prüfung ist schriftlich (multiple choice). Der Teilnehmer hat zwei Stunden Zeit, je 12 Fragen aus den fünf Prüfungsgebieten (siehe 3.2) zu beantworten. Bestanden hat, wer in jedem Prüfungsgebiet nicht mehr als die Hälfte der 12 Fragen und von den insgesamt 60 Fragen nicht mehr als 15 nicht oder nicht richtig beantworten konnte.



Da stehts....

Also, wenn Du in einem Aufgabengebiet 7 Fehler oder insgesamt 16 Fehler hast, bist Du durchgefallen....


----------



## hechtcroissant (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fehler*

thx,hab jetz eh schon bestanden prüfung war vorgestern:vik:


----------



## Angler-Flo (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fehler*

auch hier herzlichen glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung


----------



## Kampfler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fehler*

grats#6


----------

